# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  "Thỏa sức" ở khu du lịch Madagui - Du lịch Lâm Đồng

## hangnt

*Khu du lịch rừng Madagui còn được gọi là khu du lịch Suối Tiên , là một phần của mảng rừng Bắc Cát Tiên thuộc thị trấn Madagôuil, huyện Đạ Huoai , tỉnh lâm Đồng.* 


Đây là khu du lịch sinh thái hấp dẫn bởi địa hình phong phú , thích hợp cho những ai yêu thích không khí trong lành, khám phá thiên nhiên. Ngoài cánh rừng nguyên sinh bao la với nhiều hang động, khe suối tự nhiên còn có dòng suối Tiên chảy qua , tạo cho khu du lịch không những lãng mạn, hữu tình mà còn có đầy đủ yếu tố phong thủy.

Khu Du Lịch Rừng Madagui được xây dựng đáp ứng tất cả nhu cầu khách đến nghĩ dưỡng, tổ chức các hoạt động vui chơi, cắm trại, dã ngoại và khám phá sự kỳ thú pha chút mạo hiểm của núi rừng hoang sơ.


*Những trò chơi thú vị ở Madagui*

- Đu dây tử thần - ZIPLINE: là dịch vụ mạo hiểm có mặt đầu tiên tại Việt Nam, được thiết kế, xây dựng và huấn luyện bởi các chuyên gia hàng đầu Hàn Quốc. Với tổng chiều dài 1.111m, đi trên độ cao 20m, băng qua đỉnh ngọn cây và sông hồ sẽ mang lại cảm giác mãnh liệt cho người chơi.

- Bắn súng sơn – PAINTBALL: Trò chơi vừa mang tính tập thể đối kháng có tính chỉ huy chặt chẽ , giúp người chơi rèn luyện khả năng phán đoán và xử lý tình huống linh hoạt , sáng tạo, rèn luyện thể lực và tinh thần đồng đội .

Với địa hình rừng núi của KDL Rừng Madagui được kết hợp với những mô hình xây dựng sáng tạo, hoành tráng , càng làm cho trò chơi “Paintball “ hấp dẫn và thú vị hơn.


- Thuyền hơi: Cùng đồng đội với mái chèo điều khiển chiếc thuyền vượt thác, ghềnh trên dòng sông dài 5 km.Dòng sông chỗ thì nước cuồn cuộn chảy xiết, chỗ thì tĩnh lặng trong veo cho bạn cảm giác vừa mạo hiểm, vừa yên bình, thư giãn và tự thấy mình mạnh mẽ hơn khi chinh phục được dòng sông.


- Leo núi: leo núi mà chẳng phải núi, núi được kết hợp hài hòa giữa vách đá tự nhiên và nhân tạo, với chiều cao 27m, được chia thành 7 đường leo với mức độ thử thách khác nhau, bạn sẽ cảm thấy mạnh mẽ và thú vị khi bản thân chinh phục được thử thách ở bộ môn này.

- Bắn súng cự ly: Hãy cùng với bạn bè thử tài thiện xạ tại kiosque Bắn Súng Cự Ly - nơi cung cấp dịch vụ bắn súng đạn hơi với những phần quà hấp dẫn cho những xạ thủ đạt mục tiêu ở hồng tâm.


Ngoài ra, nếu muốn thư giãn, nghỉ dưỡng, bạn có thể thuê cần câu cá ngồi bên Hồ Thạch Lâm, hay thuê một chiếc thuyền độc mộc  xuôi trên lòng Hồ Thạch Lâm thơ mộng….

Ăn Uống

Ở khu du lịch có 2 nhà hàng Muông Xanh và Trà My Vàng. Bạn có thể gọi những món đặc sản miền núi như: ngon tuyệt như: rau lá quăn xào thịt bò, đọt đủng đỉnh kho sườn non, rau diếp hầm thịt heo, măng rừng luộc chấm mắm tôm, mướp rừng xào lòng gà, tàu u xào tỏi… 

Hay thưởng thức các loại cá lăng đặc sản trong vùng rừng núi Madagui được chế biến thành các món cá lăng chiên giòn, cá lăng nướng lá chuối, chả cá lăng, lẩu cá lăng nấu măng chua… Nhà hàng cũng vừa mới khai trương thực đơn Góc Nướng Madagui với các món nướng hấp dẫn như heo sinh thái nướng than hoa, cánh gà nướng mật ong, thỏ nướng chao, thịt chuột nướng chao, cá leo nướng muối ớt, v.v…

Lưu trú


- Villa: Khu Du Lịch Rừng Madagui có 62 phòng nghỉ villa đạt tiêu chuẩn chất lượng  từ 3 đến 5 sao, mang tên gọi của các loại trái cây như Banana (chuối), Papaya (đu đủ), Guava (ổi), Carambola (khế), Sapodilla (hồng xiêm), Casava (củ sắn), Cherimoya (sơ-ri), Mango (xòai), Avocado (bơ), Pomelo (bưởi), Cainito (vú sữa) và hệ thống phòng villas cao cấp có hồ bơi riêng như Kiwi, Cherry, Mulberry.. đặt tiêu chuẩn 5 sao.

Ở mỗi villa, đều rất lý tưởng cho các tiệc barbecue, các buổi ăn tối thú vị ngoài trời cùng với bạn bè, gia đình, cùng quay quần bên nhau.

- Phòng nghỉ: Madagui có 26 phòng nghỉ gia đình được thiết kế cho 6 người/phòng với đầy đủ các tiện nghi trong phòng. 

- Khu cắm, ngủ trại: Madagui có hơn 5ha đất để làm các bãi cắm trại gồm Khu Cắm Trại Tình Yêu, Khu Cắm Trại Hồ Thạch Lâm và Khu Cắm Trại Kơ Nia. Thảm cỏ xanh rợp bóng mát trải dọc theo hai bên bờ suối, cùng một thời điểm có thể phục vụ hàng ngàn khách sinh hoạt cắm trại, dã ngoại




> Địa chỉ: Km 152, Quốc Lộ 20, Khu Phố 1, Thị Trấn Madagouil, Huyện Da Huoai, Tỉnh Lâm Đồng

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Hấp dẫn ghê  :love struck: 
Đến đây thì tha hồ mà xả street

----------


## saohoa

Cảnh đẹp lại nhiều trò hay  :cuoi1: 
Duyệt rồi đó  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## khoan_gieng

Nhìn cái ảnh thứ 2 từ trên xuống nhìn ảo quá
Cảnh đẹp thế tới liền hehe

----------

